# Brown sugar soap



## cindymeredith (Apr 3, 2009)

I've made brown sugar scrub soap using equal amounts of brown sugar and soap base. It starts off a bit soft but hardens over time. My question is: it's hardened without being wrapped but will it harden if I wrap it right away? I have an order to go out in a few days and don't want the soap just sitting out to harden so I thought I'd shrink wrap it but don't want to if it's going to decrease the hardening process....any ideas or thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 3, 2009)

It may keep the moisture in resulting in mold.  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## cindymeredith (Apr 3, 2009)

I love soap! said:
			
		

> It may keep the moisture in resulting in mold.  :shock:  :shock:


Thank you,
I never thought about that!


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 3, 2009)

And mold is bad!  Very Bad!


----------



## cindymeredith (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks you! I've decided to let it air dry..and yes..mold is very very bad! lol


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 4, 2009)

Well i try to stay far from mold cause i'm allergic to it  :?  :?


----------



## cindymeredith (Apr 5, 2009)

I love soap! said:
			
		

> Well i try to stay far from mold cause i'm allergic to it  :?  :?


That would be a very good reason to stay away from it!


----------



## KSL (Apr 6, 2009)

So how long should you dry out an M&P soap before wrapping it?
You wouldn't want it to shrink up too much.. so.....?


----------



## cindymeredith (Apr 6, 2009)

naturliche said:
			
		

> So how long should you dry out an M&P soap before wrapping it?
> You wouldn't want it to shrink up too much.. so.....?


I usually wrap mine right away and have had no problems with them. Unless they're a specialty soap,  like brown sugar or oatmeal that may be softer upon unmolding. I just dried my brown sugar soap for about 2 days and it was nice and hard. I worry that letting it dry too much will take the moisture out of it.

But...by no means do I know everything...this is just what I do!


----------



## KSL (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh yes, I'm in the same soap-boat.
I just do what I know and try and figure out the rest! LOL

I bought a heat gun this weekend, so I'm going to do some more soaps & try it out with the shrink bags... 

I think it was you who mentined on another thread about the soap molds.... I saw a wooden mold with a silicone insert.. but I can't for the life of me find that link again.... did you ever end up finding a loaf mold for your M&P?  I think you were looking for one with "squared" edges... and I am too... it was a while ago though....


----------



## cindymeredith (Apr 6, 2009)

naturliche said:
			
		

> Oh yes, I'm in the same soap-boat.
> I just do what I know and try and figure out the rest! LOL
> 
> I bought a heat gun this weekend, so I'm going to do some more soaps & try it out with the shrink bags...
> ...



I found a great loaf mold at WSP but they don't expect it to arrive to them until April 24, so I'm holding out. It's got reinforced sides so that it dosen't bow out like some I've heard do.

Good luck with your shrink wrapping, remember...don't hold the gun in one place too long...do short streaks and press down on the sides to get the edges to smooth down!


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 6, 2009)

Normally 2-3 days


----------

